# semi transparent spider



## Wyjid (Jul 29, 2008)

founf this running around the bathroom. it's almost 3 inches long.


----------



## Lyncca (Jul 29, 2008)

Eeek!  Nice pictures!


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2008)

Gah that is a big spider - glad we don't get them like that overhere!

And the bath has made a wonderful backdrop and given you two (or more) really good highkey shots - well done


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2008)

God I wish I would learn not to open ones that are obviously bugs.  They make me go EEEEEEEERRRRRRRKKKKKKKEEEEWWWWWRRRRRRRRGHGHHHHH everytime.

Yes, just like that.

Nice capture, though. <shudder>


----------

